# S&W $50.00 Rebate



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Yesterday I walk in to a gun shop and they had a big sign that said

S&W, M&P and Sigma Pistol Promotion
$50.00 Rebate and 2 Free Magazines Direct from S&W
Offer valid only on new M&P and Sigma purchased between
Nov 1 2007 and Jan 31 2008

When you buy a new M&P or Sigma you get a coupon that you fill out
and send to S&W with a dated sale receipt.S&W will then send you
$50.00 and 2 mag.

On the flyer they are handing out they do not have a phone number
to call so if you would like to know more maybe the S&W web sight
can help you out.

Rob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think they started that offer about June. It's real good deal if you can get the pistol at a fair price. They had Sigmas going for $290 at the last show I went to. Now that would be a good deal in my book if I wanted one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's a real deal. You already have all the info needed. Buy your pistol fill out the form send it in and in about 4-6 weeks you get your Mag's. I got 2 that way.

They did have a range bag giveaway also. I don't know if it is still going but the bags are good ones.

:smt1099


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Just missed it!*

I can't believe I just missed that deal by a few days!! :numbchuck: I bought an M&P in late October. They had an Oct - Dec promotion going for 2 free mags but not the $50. Just sent out my coupon to redeem today.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

TOF said:


> It's a real deal. You already have all the info needed. Buy your pistol fill out the form send it in and in about 4-6 weeks you get your Mag's. I got 2 that way.
> 
> They did have a range bag giveaway also. I don't know if it is still going but the bags are good ones.
> 
> :smt1099


I got one of the bags late last year and like you said they are a good bag. Mine is maxed out with guns and ammo every time I go to the range and it's not showing any wear.:smt023


----------

